# DIY/Assisted DIY wanted in Surrey



## Bellaandlilysmum (23 February 2017)

Hi. I'm looking for three DIY or if necessary assisted DIY livery within 10/15 miles of Epsom. (Chipstead, Coulsdon, Epsom, Leatherhead, Bookham, Merstham etc). Really looking for suggestions of nice friendly yards please.


----------



## millikins (23 February 2017)

Badgers Farm in Effingham is friendly, with good facilities and great hacking. Also GBEC in Bookham have a good reputation. I have friends on both who all seem happy.


----------



## Bellaandlilysmum (23 February 2017)

Thank you. Unfortunately, they are both too expensive for me.


----------

